# [WTS] OM12SS 12' 6-12oz, Good Condition



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Title says it all.

Pics upon request.

Price is $120 firm. Located in Asheville, NC. Will not ship, but am willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $100.


----------



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

I sent you a pm


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Got your PM.

We'll meet up tomorrow for you to take a look and see if you have any interest.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Sold to kwilson for asking price.

Thanks P&S!

-Mike


----------

